# Omg Sick.. D:



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey all,

I got hit with the flu, my PM box is brimming... I will get back and caught up with everyone very soon. 

I heard the flu season is bad this year, I caught a few colds but nothing too crazy till now.

How are you guys fairing?


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

I've been sick twice this year (first time in years). One was a cold, right now I have a fever that would boil water  Fell better, sucks being under the weather.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have two kids...that should explain it all.
My house is in a constant cycle of sickness and everytime a forum member comes over I always have to tell them "excuse the mess, we're usually cleaner" since nobody wants to clean the house.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL I know... dealing with the chores building up. 

Awe you guys feel better too.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes everyone in my house got it except me and it dragged on for weeks. I've been hiding with the fish 

Hope you're feeling better soon!

Greg


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I just got over a bad stomach flu that had me down from the 13th. I fought my hardest through it and then it killed me on the 15th until today. Went to the doctors yesterday, he said the worst is over and to just try and relax, make sure to wear warm clothing and wash my hands often.


----------

